# I like your car



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd like to know if this translation is correct:

*I like your car = Arabın hoşuma gidiyor.*

Selamlar


----------



## dawar

*I like your car = Araban hoşuma gidiyor.
*


----------



## dawar

*"Arabın hoşuma gidiyor" = I like your arabic (not the language, but the person) 
*


----------



## Revontuli

Hi Pitt,

Another translation would be:

Arabanı beğeniyorum.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks for the explanations! I think that both translations are possible too:

I like your [formal/polite] car =

1. Arabanız hoşuma gidiyor.
2. Arabanızı beğeniyorum.

Selamlar


----------



## Revontuli

Pitt said:


> Thanks for the explanations! I think that both translations are possible too:
> 
> I like your [formal/polite] car =
> 
> 1. Arabanız hoşuma gidiyor.
> 2. Arabanızı beğeniyorum.
> 
> Selamlar



Exactly


----------



## Pitt

Merhaba Ezgi!

Çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## xpictianoc

but gitmek  means to go, doesn't it? 
for example
Istanbul'a *gitmek* istiyorum
I want *to go* to Istanbul


----------



## dawar

That's right!

But "hoşuna gitmek" means literally "going to your please" so it's a way to to tell "pleasing". your car is pleasing = I like your car.

Maybe somebody else could explain this better than me.


----------



## xpictianoc

why I can't simply say "araban seviyorum" ?


----------



## dawar

"Araban*ı* seviyorum" is also correct!


----------



## R00T3RR00R

Altough Turkish is not my present language, I would translate it like that "Arabani severim" or "Arabanizi severim". But, of course, you've needed to attach importance native speakers.


----------



## Rallino

R00T3RR00R said:


> Altough Turkish is not my present language, I would translate it like that "Arabani severim" or "Arabanizi severim". But, of course, you've needed to attach importance native speakers.



That's grammatically correct. However the present continuous tense *seviyorum*, and the aorist tense* severim* have slightly different meanings. So we would -almost in every situation, use *seviyorum*.


----------



## xpictianoc

Could someone explain my when should be used aorist tense? I know that this tense exists in BCS and Bulgarian language but there is  -if I'm not wrong - one of past tenses. How it looks like in turkish?


----------



## jinxnao

this tense defines a generality my friend.For example it is not supposed to say" arabanı severim" but it is supposed to say "arabanı seviyorum" you wonder why?
İf I say "arabanı severim" this means that your araba is kinda something which has a personality and feelings or which is a mood or talent, you are allowed to say "kardeşini severim" = I like your bro, or "Resmini severim" = I like your painting......
İn turkish we say generally " Seviyorum" for specific situations and severim for generalities...(I like painting (resmi severim) is a generality while resmi seviyorum is a situation for now and perhaps not for all times...)


----------



## xpictianoc

çok teşekkürler! I think I got it hehe so It's better to say Türkiye'yi severim then Türkiye'yi seviyorum? or jinxnao İngilizce konuşur then jinxnao İngilizce konuşuyor?

So, geniş zaman is like english present simple? And şimdlik zaman like present continious?


----------



## sirmus

Well, technically right. The suffix "-iyorum" is used for continious tense and "-erim" for present tense. But in Turkish we also use this continious tense as the present tense. I mean "Seni seviyorum" doesn't mean "I'm loving you" but "I love you". And if you say "Seni severim", this wouldn't mean the same thing. 

About the "I like your car" thing, i wouldn't use "sevmek" but "hoşuna gitmek/beğenmek" cause "like" has those meanings. So just say, "Arabanı/arabanızı beğeniyorum" or "Araban/arabanız hoşuma gidiyor". This "araban/arabanız" difference depends on whom you're talking. If s/he's your friend or someone you're close to, then use "araban", if it's your boss, teacher or someone like that, use "arabanız". It's like the "ton/votre" difference in French.

By the way, I guess the difference between "geniş zaman (present tense)" and "şimdiki zaman (continious tense)" is that we use the first one in more general meanings: "Köpekleri severim" (means ANY dog; in general) BUT "Köpeğini seviyorum" (a SPECIFIC dog; yours) / "Arabalar hoşuma gider" BUT "Araban hoşuma gidiyor"

For the first one, you can also use "şimdiki zaman", it's no problem. But for the second one, you should always use the "şimdiki zaman", not "geniş zaman".

Hope I didn't confuse you


----------



## macrotis

xpictianoc said:


> so It's better to say Türkiye'yi severim then Türkiye'yi seviyorum?



Nope. In most contexts _Türkiye'yi severim_ and _Türkiye'yi seviyorum_ are equivalent only for foreigners. Being a Turk, I don't say the former (if i say it, people think I'm a foreigner); being a foreigner, you can say it. We both can say the latter. I can say _Polonya'yı seviyorum_ or _severim_, both meaning I love Poland.




> inxnao İngilizce konuşur then jinxnao İngilizce konuşuyor?


Both have their proper contexts. *inxnao İngilizce konuşur*=_he knows English_. *jinxnao İngilizce konuşuyor*=_he knows English_ or _[s]he's now speaking in English_ (with someone, for example).



> So, geniş zaman is like english present simple? And şimdlik zaman like present continious?


Usually, but not always.


----------



## xpictianoc

Turkish is awesome  Is like Maths 

I'm just a beginner so everything seems so complicated, with the time I hope I start to understand Turkish grammar 

greetings


----------



## R00T3RR00R

I strongly recommend and implore you to do the opposite. SO, You shouldn't study grammar if you get a good grade on learning Turkish language. What you think about the way  I and the other strangers learn Turkish? And you need to get good Turkish friends and talk'em much and much. If you've some text books in Turksih, burn'em ! Put'em away!

Take care.


----------



## xpictianoc

no!!! If I don't understand grammar I can't go ahead.


----------



## Rallino

R00T3RR00R said:


> I strongly recommend and implore you to do the opposite. SO, You shouldn't study grammar if you get a good grade on learning Turkish language. What you think about the way  I and the other strangers learn Turkish? And you need to get good Turkish friends and talk'em much and much. If you've some text books in Turksih, burn'em ! Put'em away!
> 
> Take care.



Dude... xD 

   That depends on person  Me, on the other hand, I just HAVE TO learn the grammar when I learn a new language. And then talk with the people on Internet. There are so many people who, even though think they're helping someone with the language, they use sms/msn language and it ruins your learning. 
   So my advice to everyone out there: When you find a Turk on Internet, ask him or her if s/he knows how to write *de* and *ki *for example  If he does, then you've found yourself a teacher who is also capable of helping you perfect your language skills as well as learn new phrases.
   But if you had had a terrible teacher in highschool, and that you now hate every bit of grammar, I guess you might as well skip it, and try to seek the logic in the sentences you learn through chatting.


----------

